# Canadian F18 under surface paint scheme



## syscom3 (May 10, 2015)

The Canadians like to paint a false canopy on the underside. In the real world of practice dogfighting, has it even been proven to give an advantage?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2015)

I have read also that other countries have considered it but rejected the idea as it was dangerous. If true, it would suggest there is some effect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> I have read also that other countries have considered it but rejected the idea as it was dangerous. If true, it would suggest there is some effect.



What is dangerous about it?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2015)

I'm only telling you what I heard. It had to do with your own guys not knowing if you were turning away or turning toward you, thus risking a mid air collision.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> I'm only telling you what I heard. It had to do with your own guys not knowing if you were turning away or turning toward you, thus risking a mid air collision.



That makes sense now that I think about it.

Position lights should negate that though.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2015)

Then its a great idea. If your opponent doesn't know if your coming or going.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2015)

Could be an excuse to hide hydraulic leaks from the nose gear bay...!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> Then its a great idea. If your opponent doesn't know if your coming or going.



True, but more often than not, it's your own guys that have to deal with the confusion in training.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2015)

Deleted the double post as I didn't want Jan to have another orgasm.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> True, but more often than not, it's your own guys that have to deal with the confusion in training.





Crimea_River said:


> True, but more often than not, it's your own guys that have to deal with the confusion in training.



Ha! Ha! Double post! In your face!! Where's the DPP when you need them!?


----------



## Tracker (Feb 15, 2016)

Having flown jets in the RCAF, I have only seen this on the CF-18


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't find the article but it said the main reason was to temporarily confuse enemy ground forces who have AA resources, momentarily confusing them whether the aircraft is rolling in or breaking off. A false canopy isn't very useful when most air to air attacks are beyond visual. I'll see if I can locate the article.


Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2016)

Shortly after the RCAF started using the cockpit underside stencil I read a source that explained that the "technique" came with a $$$$ "royalty/licensing fee" ... which seemed a bit cheeky until I played it out un my head .... but my point is that the RCAF isn't exactly operating with deep pockets so I assume that their brass sees measurable value in this ... but I agree that it's not a useful dogfight ruse in an age of BVR combat .....


----------



## Token (Feb 16, 2016)

syscom3 said:


> The Canadians like to paint a false canopy on the underside. In the real world of practice dogfighting, has it even been proven to give an advantage?
> 
> View attachment 292075



I deal with combat aircraft near daily. I have seen these fake cockpits on Canadian F-18's and on US A-10's. I can say without reservation that the use of this paint has caused me, many times, to have to double take or initially incorrectly asses aircraft motion.

T!


----------

